# 2020 NCAA tourney pick'em challenge



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Well boys and girls,
The time has come again to see who thinks they know their college basketball better than everybody else. (or who can guess the best!)

I have renewed the group on yahoo, and a few of those that played in the past should get an email to join in. But for those who are new, or want to join in through here, I will post a link. You will need a yahoo account to join in.

https://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/t1/group/14680/invitation?key=a90e1d4a15495c46

Please name your bracket with your UWN profile name, so we can tell each other apart.

Good luck, and please spread the word around so that we can have a good size group again!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dang! This is the year I was going to get ALL the picks correct. To bad I've been out fishing, trapping, hunting, and having a great time in the snow and not watching the TV and ncaa B-Ball.:sad:


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> Dang! This is the year I was going to get ALL the picks correct. To bad I've been out fishing, trapping, hunting, and having a great time in the snow and not watching the TV and ncaa B-Ball.:sad:


+1


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I can't do any worse than previous years.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I’m guessing we won’t get the chance to make picks this year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Last that I heard is that the tournament is still on but no fans are allowed. 

But after the NBA just postponed the rest of their season all bets are off

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> But after the NBA just postponed the rest of their season all bets are off
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


^ that

Who wants to be the one to say, "No biggie, we're forging ahead." ??? Nobody in this day and age.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The tournament has been canceled along with all the other NCAA tournaments for the rest of the sports.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

*Does that mean I won?!?!?!?!?!?!? *


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I wonder if they were thinking about dubbing the crowd noise?

Nilla, can you say re-runs for the next 18 months? Yep you won. Skip right past those BYU games.:grin:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Another year comes, and another year goes...with BYU not advancing beyond the first round of the NCAA tournament!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Heck, there wasn't a team that got pass the first round this year.

They all lost.

Just think about how much money was lost by all the teams that would of been in the tournament. Then there is the NBA, NHL, and others. I wonder what the pro players contracts say about a season that was canceled due to something like this?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The cost to local economies this month in the loss of only sports generated revenue will be measured in the tens of billions.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I feel sorry for the folks that work at the venues and not having any income for who knows how long. 


Look at the mad hysteria taking place at the grocery stores. What's going to happen to the folks that need food assistance if a food shortage occurs? I could go on and on but I wont. I just prey that common sense will soon become present in the minds of folks.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I’m gonna miss the 2020 edition of “One Shining Moment.”


----------

